# Yamato Class - Requesting reference material please



## razor1uk (Apr 26, 2011)

I am looking for references; blueprints, 3-Views, drawings of the Yamato class, particularly with reference to hull shapes, cross-sections. Idealy I'd also like material on the Shinano 'Support Carrier'.

I know there isn't much in the net in English sites, and I know very little Nihongo/Japanese no Polska/Polish. 
I was wondering if any members might have some scans available, for general interest, reference and eventual a 3D model if someone makes one. Even homebuild 'scale plans' magazine sourced would also be welcome.

I have a number of net sourced pics of the Yamato/Kure Museums 1:10 (86ft) static model, and also some of scale models, dwg's, diagrams and 2-Views.

Mods, I wasn't sure where to start the thread, so I posted into Technical, please move if needed. 

Cheers in advance of any aid given.

Google Image Search for 空母 大和 信濃 (Shinano, Yamato, Aircraft Carrier)
DCV002 @Yamatoshi-Uruwashi.net
IJN CV Shinano @anonymous-generaltopics
Shinano @the-blueprints.com
Imperial Japanese Navy Vids Info links


----------



## johnbr (Apr 26, 2011)

This can help you.
Amazon.com: The Battleship Yamato (9780870210198): Janusz Skulski: Books


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2011)

The drawing are in the rar file but then much bigger.

View attachment yam.rar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2011)

3D model data Yamato.
Viewer for .xv3 file could be downloaded automatically.

View attachment Yamato.zip


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful finds guys. Thanks keep it up 8) more info is always better 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This I have using the provided excellent scanned hull plans (between sections 1 - 20a) to make a scan corrected version as close to I can do/feel is ok. I wish I knew what the half sections A5/1 - A5/5 lined up along the keel, as Fr (Frame) No. indicators arent represented.

So far I've found the differences between the printed plans alignment 'book scanning distortion' and the average sectional distance is normally 2 - 5 pixels out across the 2800+ pixels plan width of the plans, not so bad at all


----------



## plymouth25 (May 10, 2014)

hi guys,

not sure if this post is still active or not,
got a slight problem trying to align the side view with the other views with the technical drawings provided by Snautzer01, as razor stated already with it being out by a small amount, i cannot align the frame numbers up, is there anyone who has a close enough side view please
this is the first time i have come across blueprints for this ship and would like an attempt to model this super battleship.

thanks for reading.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

Please, download the RAR archive and unzip all these pictures. These pictures are much larger there..


----------



## plymouth25 (May 10, 2014)

Ye i already did this Wurger, i noticed the frames will align with top, front, back and bottom views for some strange reason i cant align the side view. i will keep trying to align it correctly.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

It seems tha the page no.47 was scanned wrongly. What kind of Yamato model and of what scale are you going to build?


----------



## plymouth25 (May 10, 2014)

From the history i have read and seen Wurger is IJN Yamato 1945 model, as for the scale that would depend on the blueprints that i can find, since alot of the drawings are fragments of the ship and aren't really accessible through public searching, however using the drawing above i did a quick model of the hull it was interesting to see the shape even though it wasn't completely aligned. 






On a personal note the frame No's need to be exact but i am willing to compromise for a slight miss alignment as these drawings are from a book.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

I see. Would you be able to create your own hull for the model , having parts for a such structure like the card one for cardboard model of the Yamato?






pic source - http://www.konradus.com/forum/read.php?f=1&i=210667&t=210667


----------



## plymouth25 (May 10, 2014)

lol, i never attempted to create my own hull, very impressive who ever designed that!! but the blueprints or drawings would need to be accurate to make that, i gather the person who made that improvised.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

So you are going to make it only virtually. And the guy used the paper set for making of the model. It its inner structure only based on drawings like above.. Here is the final effect. The model is of 1/200 scale.


----------



## plymouth25 (May 10, 2014)

virtually yes, however an attempt to make that would be even more of a challenge!!!
waow!!

you know of any books that would contain drawings like that, i am looking of buying the amazon book referenced above.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

Aa you might notice it is a WW2 aviation forum and ships aren't the main subjects here. However I think you may try to buy the book from the Amazon site. Or the one below that seems to be improved publications. Also I would suggest sending a private message to Shinpachi who may have something of Japanese publications.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 10, 2014)

I also recommend the book Wurger recommends.
It's the best one


----------



## Treboras (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm at the moment creating a 3D Model of the yamato and just wanted to say THANKS SO SO SO SO SOOOO MUCH for your upload! It's so hard to find good material!


----------

